# ICD-9 Code for Mayer Rokitansky Kuster Hauser Syndrome....



## nneecole (Jun 11, 2015)

I have searched and searched for the correct code for Mayer Rokitansky Kuster Hauser Syndrome (MRKH, congenital absence of vagina and uterus). I found:
752.31 cong absence of uterus
752.45 cong absence of vagina
Then there is 752.49 Mullerian anomalies of the cervix and vagina, NEC. I just figured there was a specific code for the MRKH. I am guessing I should use 752.49 or maybe the other 2 codes together? What are your thoughts? Thank you soooo much.


----------



## Whmsally@aol.com (Jun 11, 2015)

*MRKH syndrome*

I coded the same situation today.  My pt had no vagina but remnants of a uterus.  I went with congenital absence of vagina and anomaly of the uterus. I came up with the same codes you did and did not find a code for the actual syndrome.  I then read that 1 out of 4500 newborns have this.  I had not heard about it before.


----------

